# Why Did You Choose Your RV Over A Euro Motorhome??



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Well why did you choose an RV over a Euro m/h then??

My reason was because after a lot of hunting I decided that Euro m/h were "not fit for purpose" or at least MY purpose of living in comfort and towing a boat and a load of diving gear around the UK.

I could also never get my head round the cost of Euro m/hs compared against an RV with everything they come fitted with as standard

Just my opinion but Im interested in your reasons for choosing an RV over a Euro model


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

We bought primarily for fulltiming, we needed a motorhome that would be a 'home', that four could live in, not just sleep in; have a full size shower; private bedroom; full sized fridge/freezer; etc etc and have a big payload, .. 

There are a few excellent German and British RVs that would fit the bill .. if you can afford them.. so cost was a major factor.. 

Would I buy if I wasn't fulltiming and it was just the two of us...yes , but I would downsize to around 30 - 32 ft. 8)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would consider an RV, but the size would have to come down to 26/28ft.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I cant give an honest answer, we started out with a Swift Kontiki that gave us absolutely no trouble at all, we went into an RV for a cuppa and that was it, she who must be obayed said were havin one 8O ,I put my foot down with a firm hand and said "I wear the trousers here my dear", 
We have a Coachmen Mirada 30 ft A Class  
Geo


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

We switched from a caravan to a MH because we wanted a fixed double bed with decent headroom, a decent sized bathroom, no hassle with an awning (especially when its wet!!), ability to go away for a weekend without all the preparation and balanced loading needed with a caravan, no longer having all the waste containers, awnings, tables and chairs, etc, inside the van that then had to be unloaded before you could even put the kettle on, plus a little more comfort. Having drawn up a list of those things we wanted or would like, including the ability to carry a scooter on/in the back, the only Euro MHs that even came close were the new 2007 tag-axle vans at stratospheric prices. None of the older MHs, or the smaller new ones, came close to providing what we wanted (mainly the lack of a fixed bed with headroom).

By contrast, when I started looking at the RVs, with their slide-outs, fixed island queen beds, huge showers, massive underfloor storage lockers, and holding tanks that only needed emptying once a week, there was no contest. We got a bigger, more comfortable MH, which by buying a 30 month-old vehicle with low mileage also gave us a saving of about £30,000 over an equivalent new Euro MH. Fortunately I have been driving a LHD Ford pickup for several years so driving a larger LHD Ford-powered coach did not prove to be a problem. However, to me that would still have been a small price to pay for the sheer space you get on site with an RV, especially with a slide-out.


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

We really didn't have much of a choice since ours is actually Stateside based and only temporary in Europe. We did look around though, out of general motorhome interest purely!

The new Concorde Chrisma was a nicely done coach and we drove to Munich to look them over.

After forty minutes of waiting for a salesperson in the not-so-busy main hall where a Chrisma was sitting, I went over and turned off the lights at the switch by the door. All of a sudden thirty people came out of their offices asking what happened, whereupon I explained in my best German that I turned off the lights because after forty minutes of waiting I honestly thought everyone had went home! 8O


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Because we went fulltime and for fulltiming, especially when based in the UK, nothing comes close to an RV.
When we , hopefully, get to the stage of life where we 're over-wintering in Spain, there's every chance we shall down size to a Euro, but, we shall stick with an A class as we prefer them.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I know its off topicish but I love Rah's switching the lights off tactic, will have to try that.

We are still using a European and are very happy with it but we do look at the RVs and wonder. 

I think if we make the change it will be for the sturdier build and bigger carrying capacity

stew


----------



## 104302 (May 6, 2007)

Geo - it's nice to see that you know your place in the grand order of things!  

We're about (I hope) to get our first MH, a fourwinds 31P. We've up-sized from a folding camper with the arrival of small children.

We wanted somewhere with enough floor space to be able to cook while not actually standing on the baby  . Also enough table/seating space for Daddy to play with his computer while I play Uno with the squids. Also somewhere with enough divisible space to be able to put the children to bed and still be able to sit up, watch the telly and drink a cup of tea (Ah - the high life, who says I don't know how to party?)

The only solution we found was an RV (currently being got from the states), and when you look at what you can get at UK prices for the same number of cowrie shells, it's shocking! 8O 

Fay


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

FairyFay said:


> ....................for the same number of cowrie shells...............
> Fay


L.O.L 

Go on Fay, you're gonna _have_ to explain that one!


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I bought a Euro motor home for the same reason Dazzer bought an RV. I do not think that they are fit for purpose:

Too large for UK roads, you can't get adventurous on small roads.
Too thirsty for UK fuel pricing (8mpg petrol!!!!)
Not able to park them anywhere unless you just hop between sites.
Electrics run at 110v - 60Hz
Problem driving them with our license system. You often need an HGV license.
They are mostly LHD
Poor spares backup for habitation and base vehicle. Sevel vans are the among most popular vans in europe.
Americans have little sense of style, and their vehicle design often reflects this.

Horses for courses of course. But personally, I think 'living simply' is part of the essence of motorhoming.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

krull said:


> I bought a Euro motor home for the same reason Dazzer bought an RV. I do not think that they are fit for purpose:


Keep your head down mate..... incoming flak .. :lol:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[quote="ScotJimland
Keep your head down mate..... incoming flak .. :lol:[/quote]

Great minds think alike!


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I bought a Euro A class for many of the reasons that Krull mentioned.

It was important to us to have a overcab bed as well as a fixed rear bed for when the grandchildren come with us. 

The one thing I would like to borrow from an RV is their engine, mine even though it has a Van Aaken box is quite underpowered.


Andrew


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Sorry folks I'm with krull - although I can see the argument for an RV for full-timing. Just not in the UK, and definitely not on the type of small, tucked-away CL/CS that we favour.

Each to his/her own though, and I have to admit an RV on full song makes a splendid sight on the motorway. We've hired one a couple of times in the US and it was great (you'll real great gas mileage Sir, as much as 11 on a long run) although some of the interior 'design' did leave us reeling.

Also loved all those warnings on the inside of the wardrobe door telling of the dire consequences if we tried to eat the curtains, lick the flooring materials etc etc


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

My fellas in a twin axle caravan :roll:










Nuff said :wink:


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

> Americans have little sense of style...


In regards to coaches, Americans do have a sense of style: it's called (er-um) Laura Ashley. Or we prefer, "the grandmother's country cottage early American traditional British-influenced look" (incoming!).

Luckily, there are alternatives! :wink: Unfortunately, it's the "Las Vegas Elvis lives 24-hour wedding chapel casino look" :roll:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

RAH said:


> Luckily, there are alternatives! :wink: Unfortunately, it's the "Las Vegas Elvis lives 24-hour wedding chapel casino look" :roll:


You mean like this :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

After years of caravaning and drooling over motorhomes the fact is the showers are not big enough.Being a large person I dont fit in them so when I saw a American RV I bought one, simple I must be the same size as a Yank

Loddy


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Well after my nap I got to thinking that it has got to be me as one of the few Yanks hanging around here whom must rise to the bait and defend the American side vs. Europhiles.

Here goes:

1. Six-way power adjustable leather seats
and extra-wide buddy seat complete with
electric foot rest over an air-powered
push-button stepwell cover designed to
carry our "big bums" along bumpy
Euro-roads with every comfort.

2. One-touch computer-controlled air levelling
to keep us from rolling off our Queen-size
island bed while relaxing at the usually
unlevel Euro-sites.

3. Electric motor window shades all round
to keep out prying eyes and not make a
showcase of the interior living area.
Of course we too love Holland!

4. Auto-locking extendable slides
so we can sit on opposing sofas
and not knock knees with our
across channel cousins.

5. A refrigerator with enough room
to shop once a week even when
offering refreshment to the continual flow
of guests stopping by to have a look around.

6. An on-demand supply of crushed or cubed ice,
with water strained through two industrial-sized filters,
by the 90-gallon per minute Headhunter Mach5
silently operating water pump.

7. Instant hot water, continuously, until every drop
from the 475-liter fresh water tank has massaged us
from the other side of a curved real-glass and
separate-shower.

8. Enough storage capacity to keep our platoon
of returning children at home while manners last
and patience prevails.

9. A one-button power reel that lays or retracts
the heavy duty 50-amp electrical cord
that extra length when campsite planners
positioned the electrical pedestal a bit too far away.

10. A big Detroit Series 60 diesel that never complains
no matter what route the GPS sends you over the Alps,
plus a 15,000 lbs rated hitch to pull that trailer
which includes your full-size American gas guzzling car
and a miniture BP petrol station -- because you'll need one.

Ten reasons to either love them or to radically downsize to a camper!

8O 8O


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> Keep your head down mate..... incoming flak .. :lol:


 :-#........ :lol:


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Don't be modest LC1962,
I meant like this  :


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

my answer is:

space, payload, equipment, quality, design, reliability; all adds up to value for money. but it is a lifestyle choice - if you want to go 2nd class, go euro.

des (already preparing to duck the flak)


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have had to give up a lot of my regular campsite as they cant handle the size or weight of my unit.

But do I regret the change NO!


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

PEER PRESSURE , my sister and OH got one and we thought "Thats nice"so got us a lovely Fleetwood Flair, then we got addicted and now have the Damon that we fulltime in,we did have 3 europeans prior to the Flair and we loved the Kontiki we had

Chris


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

I bought mine because SWMBO fell in love with it. 
Personally I thought it was too big and cumbersome but after 6 months I love it and wouldn't swap for anything smaller, in fact I now want a new Simba with full side slide. Apparently Monarch are going to make 40 from 30ft upwards with a Merc diesel engine for the European market just in time for when I take early retirement in 2 years, can't wait, Europe here we come.
Ror


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

*Well Gov..........*

It's like this. We hire a B & N Flair in Zeebrugge and drove 2500Km for a three week holiday. We loved the hol, but hated having to climb 8ft up in the air to get to bed. So next stop was York show. That's where we asked the nice man from B&N what big vans he had.

He sneaked us in to the Clouliner, and when he said it was 150K + extras we rapidly sneaked out, and stumbled upon Dudleys stand, and saw what you can get for half that amount of dosh.

So here we are, with a 33ft Holiday Rambler, a C clas license and much fun and luxury to be had, for not a lot of money. I have to admit though that we have attacked the 'Dolly Parton meets Country Cottage' styling by replacing all traces of mock brasswork, and giving the decor a subdued feel. (All for about 30 quid!)


----------



## 104302 (May 6, 2007)

> Also loved all those warnings on the inside of the wardrobe door telling of the dire consequences if we tried to eat the curtains, lick the flooring materials etc etc


yup, I know what you mean - DH is US military and we often get products with warning that really make you wonder why they'er needed. Presumable someone has tried it 8O - DH has a t-shirt for going under uniform. The brand is 'armor dry' or something similar - it's designed to wick moisture away. It has the prominent warning 'This garment does not replace a bullet proof vest' - It's a t-shirt for goodness sake!

I have also been given a packet of Yank peanuts emblazoned with the stunning news that 'this product may contain nuts'

Sigh,
still, they DO make good icecream
Fay


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

My reasons were space, comfort, space to move about without doing the hokey pokey :lol: Massive 6 ft wide bed, storage space for all the essentials without worrying about how much it weighs, tank sizes, and not least that wonderful V8 diesel sound :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Never been stumped for parking it up yet or driving it down small roads (how about driving it down an 8ft 6inch wide road with a 90 degree turn dropping down about 6 ft in 20 ft, then another 90 degree turn immediately afterwards? All in the dark and with a 30 ft RV, Thanks to sat nav :lol: :lol: ) And at 15 MPG (not 8)..... Bring it on :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

RAH said:


> Well after my nap I got to thinking that it has got to be me as one of the few Yanks hanging around here whom must rise to the bait and defend the American side vs. Europhiles.
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> ...


RAH YOU ARE A STAR!!!!! :lol: :lol:

Thats the best laugh ive had since Paul (UK-RV) told us all about his macerator adventures!!! 8O

The Americans...............dont you just love em????!!!! :lol: :lol:

Is the photo by any chance what the inside of your Goliath 8) looks like???


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Sorry my friends but I'm with Krull on this one.

I give you the luxury, the sunken Jacussi and the Granny annexe. I won't even argue about the fuel costs or the value for money. BUT when it comes to driving and parking, these vehicles are designed for the wide open spaces of The USA, not for Europe. I'm writing this at a campsite in the South of France. You couldn't even get through the entrance here, let alone park it. And the same goes for most of the aires and other campsites we've stayed at. 

Ian

Kands excepted of course


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Horses for courses :wink: 

Never liked being squeezed in little sites in France as a caravaner :wink:


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Forestboy said:


> I bought mine because SWMBO fell in love with it.
> Personally I thought it was too big and cumbersome but after 6 months I love it and wouldn't swap for anything smaller, in fact I now want a new Simba with full side slide.


When I first read this I thought it said "...in fact I want a new SWMBO with full side slide" My imagination quite ran away for a second...then I re-read it.

I think I prefer my version....!! :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

ianhibs said:


> I'm writing this at a campsite in the South of France. You couldn't even get through the entrance here, let alone park it. And the same goes for most of the aires and other campsites we've stayed at.
> Kands excepted of course


Hi Ian
We will let you know in August after we have returned from France. We intend to find smallish, out of the way Aires to spend the vast majority of our holiday so we are hoping that the gateposts are at least 8ft 6in apart to make it real easy for us :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Slides.

Why is there not a skinny Euro with slides, I'm sure they would be popular with families.

When the kids have gone and its just me and the Mrs we will downsize so that we can travel more extensively. We might even get one of those little Auto Sleeper ones with the one big window, then we might even be able to supplement our income by selling ice cream


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Dazzer, our coach is not Casino-style nor Laura Ashley. It is somewhere in the middle and I will post some pictures in two weeks when the sofas are finished recovering. We just laid new carpet last week at Featherlite.

If we were moving permanently to Europe, we would import a Class B+ with two slides and pull an enclosed trailer, but not long. This has to be more economical, fun and practical both UK and on the Continent. 600-watts of solar would be a must.

I doubt I would get a Euro simply because even the smaller Class B+ or a Dynamax is superior to the technology of the local production. Just my humble opinion.

P.S. That wild and crazy motorhome is something else and built probably for someone with very odd taste!


----------

